# (YBA)Laith and Diaochan enter Wicht's Lair



## Wicht (Feb 22, 2002)

Sharlea having left them, Laith and diaochan nurse their wounds and return to the cemetery the next morning.  It is the day of the Phoenix.  The cemetery from the outside again looks small and empty, devoid of tomb or life.

The words of the ancient masters come to their minds as they survey the locked gate.

"Wicht's Lair is found by crossing the cemetery, but there are hidden entrances in some of the crypts.  However the cemetery itself is very dangerous so tread carefully."

There is a path running around the cemetery gate and no guards are posted at the gate this morning.


----------



## Rathan (Feb 22, 2002)

"lets walk around on the path outside for a white and see what we can find diaochan" laith mutters.......


----------



## turtle (Feb 23, 2002)

ok... we'll go around the left side... as you say left is always a good way to go...


----------



## Wicht (Feb 23, 2002)

The fighters walk along the path and circle the whole cemetery seeing nothing but green grass and the fence.  

Finally they arrive back at the gate on the southern end of the cemetery.  The purpose of the path remains a mystery but it clearly leads nowhere the fighters can discern.


----------



## Rathan (Feb 23, 2002)

*Laith draws his sword and walks slowly into the graveyard........hoping diaochan follows....*

Laith 
Hits: 2 

Powers:
_ none _


XP: 1/2


----------



## turtle (Feb 24, 2002)

wait! Let's keep walking south of the graveyard....


----------



## Rathan (Feb 24, 2002)

ok..if you say so diaochan......

*us two keep heading south along the path otside the graveyard.......*


----------



## turtle (Feb 24, 2002)

"Before she left Sharlea told me there was a cave South of the Graveyard. She said it would be a good place for us to go. "

Diaochan looks around for a cave...


----------



## Wicht (Feb 24, 2002)

Though the two fighters looked diligently for anything around the graveyard on the path they failed to find it.  The whole area is serene and peaceful and it seems hard to imagine that anything vile lives around here.


----------



## Rathan (Feb 24, 2002)

ok diaochan....... seeing as how we can't find the cave.........lets just go inside.....ok???


----------



## Wicht (Feb 24, 2002)

Incidentally the fighters originally approached the graveyard from the south and the ancient masters have told them the lair is found by crossing the cemetery.


----------



## turtle (Feb 25, 2002)

OK... let's go back to the front and then in through the cemetary... We'll walk straight through...


----------



## Rathan (Feb 25, 2002)

Sounds good to me.....

*we both walk to the front gate again and start heading down the main path throught the graveyard....*


----------



## turtle (Feb 25, 2002)

Diaochan turns to Laith... 
let's get through here as fast as possible... we won't be able to last inside the graveyard...


----------



## Rathan (Feb 25, 2002)

*laith starts moving a little faster tring to make good time to whereever we are going*


----------



## Wicht (Feb 25, 2002)

The two fighters unlock the front gate and head in.  The cemetery again changes before their eyes, growing.  The path stretches out before them.

Ignoring the scenery, the two fighters begin to quickly head along the cobblestone path.  They soon pass the "Path of the Dead" and continue northward on the "Path of Fear."  But after a short ways, they come to an eastward path, named the "Path of War."  The cobbled path they are currently on continues North.


----------



## turtle (Feb 25, 2002)

Well, let's keep going straight... no deviation...


----------



## turtle (Feb 26, 2002)

Diaochan continues walking through the cemetary, hoping to get through it without any more problems...


----------



## Rathan (Feb 26, 2002)

*laith move along in stride of the fast-paced female diaochan..... continuing on the path they are on now.......*


----------



## Wicht (Feb 26, 2002)

The two fighters walk for nearly half a mile along the cobbled path, passing one path going left and two going right before reaching a gate at the north end of the cemetery.  It is a twin to the one at the southern end but it has no lock on it.


----------



## Rathan (Feb 26, 2002)

"you sure we're going t right way diaochan...maybe it's the "path of war" that cave was on......."


----------



## turtle (Feb 27, 2002)

I pretty sure we open up this gate right here... The cemetary is some kind of gate I think... 

Diaochan opens the gate and looks outside...


----------



## turtle (Feb 27, 2002)

((seems we are always on during different times aye?))


----------



## Wicht (Feb 27, 2002)

That does seem to be the case... 

The gate opens up onto a cobbled porch of sorts, a semi-circle of stone, bordered by a small white fence about a foot high.  The fighters are at the top of a hill and past the cobbled semi-circle, the land falls away steeply.  The cemetery fence can be seen going in either direction just about as far as the fighters can see.  This is certainly not what the north side of the cemetery looked like when the fighters had encircled it.  

There are stairs going down the hill on the west side of the cobbled landing.  The follow the hill down to the bottom of the valley, with the hill on the south side of the stairs and a wooden railing on the north side.


----------



## turtle (Feb 27, 2002)

Diaochan walks down the stairs on the west side...


----------



## Wicht (Feb 27, 2002)

any non-controversial move I will assume both move to speed things up a tad.  Any decision that will have consequences though I will wait for both to speak...

At the bottom of the stairs  is a small flat valley.  Running north through this valley is a cobbled path which leads to a cavernous mouth on the side of the hill on the northern end of the valley.

Halfway up the path is another path which leads a short way west to what appears to be a decripit fighting arena.


----------



## turtle (Feb 27, 2002)

Grinning, Diaochan runs toward the cavernous mouth

 This is it Laith!


----------



## Wicht (Feb 27, 2002)

There are stairs going down just within the cavern mouth.  They head down some feet and there appears to be a torch lit sandy floor at the bottom of the stairs.


----------



## turtle (Feb 27, 2002)

Diaochan walks down the stairs and grabs the torch for light


----------



## Wicht (Feb 27, 2002)

As Diaochan walks down the stairs a klaxon sounds in the distance and echoes through the caverns.  There are no torches on the stairs themselves but there are plenty in the large 30 foot by 30 foot room at the bottom.  The floor is sandy and the walls are roughly hewn in places and in other places they seem natural.  As Diaochan takes this in, a small goblin runs out of the room through a tunnel in the west wall.  

There are two other tunnels out of the room, one going east and one going north.  There do not seem to be any other goblins around at the moment.


----------



## turtle (Feb 27, 2002)

Diaochan chases the goblin!


----------



## turtle (Feb 27, 2002)

Diaochan looks around for any obvious traps...


----------



## Wicht (Feb 27, 2002)

turtle said:
			
		

> *Diaochan looks around for any obvious traps... *




Smart move  

I'll wait to see what Rathan wants to do though before telling you what happens.


----------



## turtle (Feb 27, 2002)

(Come on rathan!)


----------



## Rathan (Feb 27, 2002)

I'll follow diaochan after the goblin..... watching for any "out in the open" seen traps.......


----------



## turtle (Feb 27, 2002)

((when you have experience to spend what are you going to do with your character?))


----------



## Rathan (Feb 27, 2002)

OOC: I don't really know yet turtle..... haven't gotten that far in the rules yet..*S*


----------



## Wicht (Feb 27, 2002)

Following cautiously down the western tunnel, the two fighters see ahead of them an unnatural room, meaning one that has been constructed.  It is 12 feet wide and 10 feet long and there are grooves in the floor North to South.  Something registers in their brain telling them to be careful here.


----------



## turtle (Feb 27, 2002)

Diaochan throws the torch on the floor where the grooves are...


----------



## Wicht (Feb 27, 2002)

The fighters can now see the grooves better. They are approximately 2 inches deep and 2 inches wide and run the length of the floor.  The floor itself, they now notice is comprised of flagstones, unlike the sand that covers the floor in the tunnel.


----------



## turtle (Feb 27, 2002)

I guess a gate will come down... let's go the other way... 

Diaochan looks up to see if something is there...

... then goes back into the main chamber and starts on the other path...


----------



## Wicht (Feb 27, 2002)

There does not appear to be anything attached to the ceiling.  She does note, though it may be unimportant, that the entrance into the room and the exit from the room are straight across from each other on the southern edge of their two walls, respectively, and that the upper, northern, end of the room looks like a box.  The southern wall is only set back from the two exits by about an inch

Diaochan turns back and heads back to the front room again.


----------



## turtle (Feb 28, 2002)

Diaochan hates traps... she tries the other passageway...


----------



## Wicht (Feb 28, 2002)

Which other passageway?  There were four exits from the first room.  To the south there were stairs leading out.  To the west was the passage Diaochan did not like.  To the North and to the east there are also other passages.


----------



## turtle (Feb 28, 2002)

Diaochan will try east...


----------



## Wicht (Feb 28, 2002)

As Diaochan begins to check out the eastern passage, two goblins rush in from the north passage to attack the two fighters.

*Goblins*
*CR:* 1
*Hits:* 1
*Possessions:* Spear
*Yen Factor:* 1
*Powers:* Expert of the Spear


*Round*: 1
*Hits left:* 1 / 1

_Goblin 1 attacks Diaochan:_ *The spider slashes the savanna; blocks the foray of the scythe!*

_Goblin 2 attacks Laith:_ *The turtle devastates the madlands; fiercely absorbs the foray of the willow!*


----------



## turtle (Feb 28, 2002)

Diaochan bravely stands her ground and fends off the assault

(against the goblin that attacks her)
The lotus blossum stands facing the plain; fends off the beauty of the clouds! *yen*


----------



## Rathan (Feb 28, 2002)

darned double posts.....grrrrr...*LOL*


----------



## Rathan (Feb 28, 2002)

*laith lifts the goblin attacking him..... over his head and slams him to the gorund.... wracking every bone in his body.......*


* The northstar wracks the madlands; dodges the push of the armor! *


----------



## Wicht (Feb 28, 2002)

Laith slams the slow moving goblin that attacked him to the ground but Diaochan is struck for *1 hit* by the goblin attacking her.

*Round*: 1
*Hits left:* 1 / -

_Goblin 1 attacks Diaochan:_ *The ki-rin shouts below the forest; waves away the terror of the wyrm!*


----------



## turtle (Feb 28, 2002)

Diaochan attacks the remaining goblin...

Opening her fan she slices toward the goblin's neck

The claw cuts the delta; waves away the onslaught of the ember!


----------



## turtle (Mar 1, 2002)

(rathan)


----------



## Rathan (Mar 1, 2002)

OOC: sorry...I didn;t know I had to post a move seeing as the goblin was attcking you turtle...again/...sorry......


*Laith helps out diaochan*


* The rose petal shreds the badlands; fends off the punch of the root and so it kicks upon the offensive of the spirit! *


----------



## Wicht (Mar 1, 2002)

ooc - you don't have to post a move but if you are not going to then you should probably mention you are going to sit out the round to see what happens.

The two fighters manage, between the two of them to bring down the last goblin.  

_Each fighter recieves 1 experience point._

Each goblin had 1 spear.  Again, there are exits out of this room at each of the cardinal points.


----------



## turtle (Mar 1, 2002)

Diaochan picks up the spears

"Let's go north Laith..."


----------



## turtle (Mar 1, 2002)

Diaochan
Exp: 1.5
Nat Hits:1 (+1 from Kote)
Yen: 1
Possessions: 2 spears, Kote
Powers: !


----------



## Rathan (Mar 1, 2002)

"hey..I helped kill those...gimmie one of those spears diaochan......" 

*Laith smiles* 

"lets go right this time diaochan........ "

Laith

Hits 2

XP: 1.5

Powers: 
None

Possesions:
1 spear (?)


----------



## turtle (Mar 1, 2002)

Diaochan give 1 spear to laith...


----------



## turtle (Mar 1, 2002)

The goblins came from the north passage so let's check it out...


----------



## Rathan (Mar 1, 2002)

*Laith takes the passage to the right of him..... probally the west passage I think....*


----------



## turtle (Mar 1, 2002)

Diaochan follows Laith...


----------



## Wicht (Mar 1, 2002)

The passage to the _east_ across from the passage the goblin ran down originally, goes about fifteen feet until coming out into a rectangular room.  Two Goblins are waiting for the fighters, just to the south of the entrance way into the room, out of sight until the two are in the room.  They attack immediately.

*Goblins*
_(same as last batch)_

_Goblin 1 attacks Laith:_ *The vine slides before the knoll; shields against the stab of the willow!*
_Goblin 2 attacks Diaochan:_ *The monkey crushes the forest; protects against the throw of the body!*

sorry but I gotta go to bed a little earlier than normal tonight so this is it for tonight


----------



## turtle (Mar 1, 2002)

Diaochan attacks the goblin that attacks her

The northstar overwhelms the fountain; parts the gaze of the armor!


----------



## Rathan (Mar 1, 2002)

*Laith strikes at the goblin.... sending him back aginst the wall..... then mangles him with his newly aquired spear.......*


* The fang strikes on top of the valley as it ruthlessly mangles the swamp; silences the gaze of the reptile! *


----------



## Wicht (Mar 2, 2002)

Laith is dealt a crushing blow for *1 hit* even as Diaochan kills the goblin attacking her.


----------



## Wicht (Mar 2, 2002)

The passage to the _east_ across from the passage the goblin ran down originally, goes about fifteen feet until coming out into a rectangular room.  Two Goblins are waiting for the fighters, just to the south of the entrance way into the room, out of sight until the two are in the room.  They attack immediately.

*Round 2:*

_Goblin 1 attacks Laith:_ *The owl torments the coast; silences the punch of the leaf!*


----------



## Rathan (Mar 2, 2002)

*laith takes the kama stance and penatrates the goblins defences.......*

[edit: spelling]

* The kama penetrates the wetlands; parts the stab of the arrow! *


----------



## turtle (Mar 3, 2002)

The claw decimates the heavens; defends against the pain of the bird!

(haven't been able to get on for a while... i assume its a local problem?)


----------



## Wicht (Mar 3, 2002)

The goblin takes Laith down just as Diaochan kills it.  

_Each fighter recieves 1 experience point_

There is an opening in the north wall of this room that leads into an east bound passage.


----------



## turtle (Mar 4, 2002)

Diaochan picks up one spear and gives the other to Laith


----------



## turtle (Mar 4, 2002)

Watching out for traps, Diaochan proceeds through the opening...


----------



## turtle (Mar 5, 2002)

wicht?


----------



## Rathan (Mar 5, 2002)

Laith

Hits: 3

XP: .5

Powers:
Student of the *"Northstar"*
Dirty Trick

Posessions:
Leather Armor (+1 hits)
2 Spears
1 Yen


----------



## Wicht (Mar 5, 2002)

turtle said:
			
		

> *wicht? *




Yes? 

I tell you what its been some day - beginning with frozen water pipes...

The opening opens into an eastward bound tunnel which goes about 20 feet before opening into a room, roughly circular and dominated by a large stalagmite which reaches from floor to ceiling.  There is a single torch burning in the room, ensconced on the stalagmite.  There is a passage heading north out of the room.


----------



## turtle (Mar 6, 2002)

Diaochan grabs the torch and continues through the room...


----------



## Wicht (Mar 6, 2002)

As the torch leaves the sconce, a panel slides in the eastern wall, revealing a room beyond.


----------



## turtle (Mar 6, 2002)

"let's try the secret door laith..."

Diaochan heads through the secret door...


----------



## Wicht (Mar 6, 2002)

The room behind the panel is actually a flight of stairs going down...


----------



## turtle (Mar 6, 2002)

Diaochan proceeds down the stairs...


----------



## Wicht (Mar 6, 2002)

The stairs desend steeply into a room, lit only by the torch Diaochan carries.  The room is twenty feet by twenty feet and there are several skeletons chained to the walls with heavy manacles.  The floor is covered with moldy straw.

Somewhere in the room, something unseen is slithering.


----------



## Rathan (Mar 6, 2002)

"ok......diaochan.... lets wait till what ever is slithering shows it'sself.... if it too much for us to take..I'd suggest torching the staw and running.......other than that we should just stand up to it....."



*laith draws his sword....*


----------



## Wicht (Mar 6, 2002)

Two snakes attack...

*Snakes*
*CR:* 2
*Hits:* 2
*Powers:* Master of the hidden fang

*Round:* 1
*Hits remaining:* 2 / 2

_Snake 1 attacks Laith:_ *The flawless thunder destroys the savanna; leaps over the drive of the moon!*

_Snake 2 attacks Diaochan:_ *The fang seeks facing the steppes; wards off the descent of the steel!*


----------



## Rathan (Mar 6, 2002)

AHHHH!!!! I hate snakes......*shivers and attacks the snake attacksing him*


* The spear silences the savanna; negates the stab of the bamboo! *


----------



## turtle (Mar 7, 2002)

well... that was fun but i'm dead now


----------



## turtle (Mar 7, 2002)

Diaochan tries to avoid the deadly bite of the snake and uses the only style that can save her!

The falcon rends the steppes; parts the drive of the shield!


----------



## Wicht (Mar 7, 2002)

AS the snake rears back to strike her, Diaochan braves its fangs and strikes out at it for *1 hit*.  Laith is not so fortunate and is bit for *1 hit*.

*Round:* 2
*Hits remaining:* 2 / 1

_Snake 1 attacks Laith:_ *The spider thrusts the glade; negates the storm of the steel! *yen**

_Snake 2 attacks Diaochan:_ *The toad shreds the fountain; negates the storm of the mist!*


----------



## turtle (Mar 8, 2002)

"Here I stand, or here I fall!"

Diaochan attacks the injured snake!

The dagger invades the pillars; shields against the slash of the amphibian!


----------



## turtle (Mar 8, 2002)

(btw i didn't fish for that falcon move... that was luck)


----------



## Rathan (Mar 8, 2002)

Laith shugs off the bite and attacks the snake attacking him.....


* The panther suddenly brutalizes the hells; wards off the motion of the clouds! *


----------



## Wicht (Mar 8, 2002)

Diaochan takes *1 hit* this time whilst Laith strikes a snake for *1 hit*.

*Round:* 2
*Hits remaining:* 1 / 1

_Snake 1 attacks Laith:_ *The snake tumbles higher than the spring; shields the offensive of the water!*

_Snake 2 attacks Diaochan:_ *The phoenix becomes one with the mountain; shields the efforts of the mist!*


----------



## turtle (Mar 8, 2002)

Diaochan attacks her snake again!

The falcon shreds the volcano; removes the storm of the dark sunbeam!


----------



## Rathan (Mar 8, 2002)

*Laith shreechs a war cry as he cuts down the snake attacking him....*


* The monkey slashes within the glade; removes the efforts of the sunflower! *


----------



## Wicht (Mar 8, 2002)

The two fighters quickly finish off the snakes.

_Each fighter recieves 2 experience points._

A further search reveals nothing of particular interest in this room.


----------



## turtle (Mar 8, 2002)

Diaochan
Exp 4.5
Yen: 1
Possessions: 3 spears, 1 Kote (+1 hits)


Diaochan explores the room, looking for exits and anything else...

"Good work Laith... those snakes were nasty..."


----------



## Rathan (Mar 8, 2002)

"well done yourself diaochan........ now I don't see away outa here s lets go back up the stair and head in the direction we were going before we founf this passage......"


Laith 

Hits: 2

XP: 4.5

Powers: 
None

Posessions:
Leather Armour (+1 hits)
2 Spears
Yen: 1


----------



## Rathan (Mar 8, 2002)

while going us the stairs Laith get a nasty shiver and blurts out.....

"I hate snakes with a passion..... the one thing in this world I'm afraid of and it figures it would be here....."


----------



## turtle (Mar 8, 2002)

Look at it this way... they aren't so scary when they're dead...


----------



## Wicht (Mar 8, 2002)

The fighters reenter the round room dominated by the stalagmite.  There is the passage to the north or the passage they first came through going west.


----------



## turtle (Mar 9, 2002)

Diaochan continues down the passage they haven't gone down yet...


----------



## turtle (Mar 11, 2002)

?


----------



## Wicht (Mar 11, 2002)

Heading north, the two fighters enter a slightly oval room, currently empty, with a passage heading north out of the room.


----------



## turtle (Mar 12, 2002)

Diaochan examines the room. If nothing interesting is found then she proceeds through the next passage...


----------



## Wicht (Mar 12, 2002)

There is nothing of interest, so proceeding north, the fighters travel only about ten feet before the tunnel "y's" to the north and to the west.

The sound of goblin voices may be heard from the west.


----------



## turtle (Mar 13, 2002)

Diaochan proceeds up the west passage as quietly and carefully as possible, looking for any traps...


----------



## Wicht (Mar 13, 2002)

The passage is about twenty feet long and ends in a semi-circular cavernous room about twenty feet in diameter.  There is another tunnel on the west wall of the room and huddled by a fire in the middle of the room are two goblins watching the west passage.


----------



## turtle (Mar 13, 2002)

Diaochan hides and waits to see what they do or say...


----------



## Wicht (Mar 13, 2002)

From their conversation, the two fighters gather that the goblins are anxious about invaders and are intent on preventing any from gaining access to their sacred temple.


----------



## Rathan (Mar 13, 2002)

*laith wispers to diaochan we should both move very silently and suprise attack them........*


----------



## turtle (Mar 14, 2002)

Very well... Diaochan sneaks up (with laith i assume) behind the goblins and attacks! (I attack a different goblin than laith)

The dragon slashes in the midst of the valley and silences the steel; redirects the touch of the foul!


----------



## Rathan (Mar 14, 2002)

*sneak sneak sneak sneak.... STAB WITH A SPEAR....*

OOC: I'm attacking the goblin that diaochan is not attacking.....


* The monkey overwhelmingly assaults the island; grasps the edge of the shield! *


----------



## Wicht (Mar 21, 2002)

*Round:* 1
*Hits remaining:* 1 / 1

_Goblin 1 attacks Laith:_ *The monkey dexterously tramples the swamp; waves away the gaze of the rain!*

_Goblin 2 attacks Diaochan:_ *The spider elegantly brutalizes the well; reduces the descent of the earth!*


----------



## Wicht (Mar 21, 2002)

The goblins put up a good fight, but the two fighters had the drop on them and they are quickly silenced forever.

_Each fighter recieves 1 experience point.  The goblins each had 1 spear._


----------



## Rathan (Mar 21, 2002)

Laith 

Hits: (2) 3 

XP: .5 

Powers: 
Student of the *"Northstar"* 
Dirty Trick 

Posessions: 
Leather Armor (+1 hits) 
3 Spears 
2 Yen


----------



## Wicht (Mar 21, 2002)

with the fighters having earned over 5 experience points it is necessary that they use at least 5 of them, advance 1 hit and buy powers.


----------



## tleilaxu (Mar 22, 2002)

Diaochan picks up 1 spear and hands the other to Laith...



Diaochan 
Exp 0 Saved 0
NH/H: 2 / 4
Yen: 0 
Possessions: 1 spear, 1 Kote (+1 hits), Leather Armor (+1 Hits)

Power: Fated


----------



## Wicht (Mar 22, 2002)

You could have bought fated if that was what you wanted.  And actually the snakes did count as epic being twice as tough as you.


----------



## Rathan (Mar 22, 2002)

"ummmm Diaochan....why don't we go back to town for a bit so I can seel these spears...I'd like to pick up a shield I think with the yen I'll have when I sell them........"


----------



## turtle (Mar 24, 2002)

very well... assuming we can "teleport" back here when we're through...


----------



## Wicht (Mar 25, 2002)

Very Well, The two fighters leave the lair and the cemetery without incident and return to the nearest town...


----------



## turtle (Mar 25, 2002)

Diaochan sells 4 spears to start with...


----------



## Rathan (Mar 25, 2002)

*Laith sells three spears and buys a shield......*


 Laith 

Hits: (2) 4 

XP: .5 

Powers: 
Student of the "Northstar" 
Dirty Trick 

Posessions: 
Leather Armor (+1 hits) 
Shield (+1 hits)
0 Yen


----------



## tleilaxu (Mar 26, 2002)

Diaochan 
Exp 0 Saved 0 
NH/H: 2 / 4 
Yen: 0 
Possessions: 1 spear, 1 Kote (+1 hits), Leather Armor (+1 Hits) 

Power: Fated


----------



## Wicht (Mar 26, 2002)

Looks good to me, I will assume you are ready to return then...

Laith and Diaochan return to the Lair almost a week after they had left, unavoidable delays in weather, traffic and such things meant that time had moved on though they had not.  But now the cemetery stands before them again.

There are no guards at the front gate and from the outside the cemetery again looks small and empty.


----------



## Rathan (Mar 26, 2002)

*laith walks into the cemetery for another try........*


----------



## Wicht (Mar 26, 2002)

The key still works on the gate's lock and soont he two fighters are within the cemetery watching as it grows and changes before their eyes.

It is the dawn of the jaguar.


----------



## tleilaxu (Mar 27, 2002)

Lets finish clearing out that goblin cave...

Assuming Laith follows and all is the same Diaochan quickly walks through the cemetary and up the path into the cave mouth...


----------



## Rathan (Mar 27, 2002)

"I'm right here with you diaochan...... I got your back......"


*Laith smiles*


----------



## tleilaxu (Mar 27, 2002)

If there are no problems we proceed through the right hand passage and through to the room we were previously in...


----------



## Wicht (Mar 27, 2002)

The two fighters make it without incident through the still foggy cemetery.  The horrors must roll up with the dawn. As the two make their way down the stairs and towards the cave mouth, they are aware that something is subtly different about the atmosphere but it is hard to say what.  Perhaps it is just dawn playing tricks with the mood.

As the two enter down the stairs into the cave, they are aware of the sound of shuffling.  At the bottom of the stairs, the cause of the shuffling becomes apparent.  Two small goblins are ackwardly making their way across the sandy floor towards the Laith and Diaochan but it is apparent that these goblins are not quite, well..., to be blunt they are dead.  One of them has a broken neck and the other a gaping chest wound.  They move with a shuffling gait and seem intent on doing bodily harm to the fighters.

location: cave
day: jaguar

*Goblin Zombies*
*CR:* 1
*Hits:* 2
*Yen Factor:* 0
*Powers:* Undead, Student of the temple

*Round:* 1
[/b]Hits Remaining:[/b] 2 / 2

_Goblin zombie 1 lurches at Laith:_ *The claw quells the vineyard; guards against the thrust of the weapon!*

_Goblin zombie 2 lurches at Diaochan:_ *The fan punches on top of the plain; parries the rising of the vermin!*


----------



## Rathan (Mar 27, 2002)

"darn.....I knew we should have shppoed the goblin bodies up so THIS wouldn't happen......"

"Let double up on the diaochan.....attack the one I'm attacking...."

*Kaith laughs and attacks the goblin attacking him....*


* The vine assaults the pillars; averts the stab of the amphibian! *yen**


----------



## turtle (Apr 1, 2002)

my move

i can't get to the generators.... could someone link them here?


----------



## graydoom (Apr 1, 2002)

turtle said:
			
		

> i can't get to the generators.... could someone link them here?



http://webpages.charter.net/midknight/yb.html


----------



## turtle (Apr 1, 2002)

thanks!

Diaochan attacks the same critter that Laith does!

The toad decimates the vale; leaps over the motion of the reptile!


----------



## Wicht (Apr 1, 2002)

The two fighters manage to take out the first of the slow moving goblins zombies, but the other one continues to press the attack.

location: cave
day: jaguar

*Round:* 1
*Hits Remaining:* - / 2

_Goblin zombie 2 lurches at Diaochan:_ *The tiger rends the madlands; wards off the quickening of the earth!*


----------



## Rathan (Apr 2, 2002)

*Laith thrusts at the other zombie....*


* The fang punches over the madlands; shields against the edge of the mist! *


----------



## turtle (Apr 4, 2002)

Diaochan does a bunch of cool moves like in the matrix, ending with a slow motion punch to the zombie's head!

The dragon moves by the dungeon; leaps over the gaze of the battlements as it punches by the edge of the soul!


----------



## Wicht (Apr 4, 2002)

The small zombie sidesteps Laith's attack and then as Diaochan is moving cooly through the ear it unleashes a simple attack, knocking the fighter to the ground and delivering *1 hit*.

location: cave
day: jaguar

*Round:* 3
*Hits Remaining:* - / 2

_Goblin zombie 2 lurches at Diaochan:_ *The dagger torments the desert; waves away the rising of the root!*


----------



## turtle (Apr 4, 2002)

Diaochan laughs derisively... She opens her fan, upon which a single word is written: "Death"

The panther easily destroys the river; shields against the beauty of the spirit!


----------



## Rathan (Apr 6, 2002)

*Laith unleashes a shattering attack on the zombie....*


* The tree shatters the wetlands; defends against the drive of the willow! *


----------



## Wicht (Apr 6, 2002)

As Laith's fist sinks into the rotting flesh of the zombie, Diaochan manages to land a good *1 hit*.

location: cave
day: jaguar

*Round:* 4
*Hits Remaining:* - / 1

_Goblin zombie 2 lurches at Diaochan:_ *The fist strikes by the city; redirects the slash of the snow!*


----------



## Rathan (Apr 6, 2002)

*Laith domonates the last zombie.....*


* The chimera powerfully dominates the coast; waves away the edge of the wyrm! *


----------



## turtle (Apr 6, 2002)

While Laith attacks the zombie Diaochan tries to distract it by shouting and drawing its attention!

The chimera speaks facing the badlands; avoids the chaos of the foul!


----------



## Wicht (Apr 7, 2002)

Laith fells the zombie with a strong blow.

_Each fighter recieves 1/2 experience point._

There is nothing of interest on the zombies.


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 7, 2002)

(Sorry for the interruption: How were those zombies CR 1 with undead and student of the temple? I thought Undead cost all 5 of a CR 1 creatures allotted XP.)


----------



## Wicht (Apr 7, 2002)

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *(Sorry for the interruption: How were those zombies CR 1 with undead and student of the temple? I thought Undead cost all 5 of a CR 1 creatures allotted XP.) *




I cheated and allowed them 6 XP (assuming that they had a teacher).  I sometimes do this with epic powers as well counting them as only 5.  In other words these are epic CR 1 zombies.


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 7, 2002)

(Ok, hmm guess I need to redo a few of my monsters armed with this knowledg (unfortunately 2 of the ones it applies to are deceased(Evil Demitri)))


----------



## turtle (Apr 7, 2002)

all in all the rules have to be a bit fluid... don't you think?

there has to be room for creativity and in the end the person running the thread should do what they want to make what monsters they want. within reason..


----------



## Wicht (Apr 7, 2002)

Allowing 6 Exp as opposed to 5 exp does not greatly unbalance the monster.  In fact allowing them student of the temple is mostly just flavoring and makes them only slightly more dangerous than skeletons.  

The monster creation rules are fairly good except for the odd 1 exp worth of loot or power.  Generally speaking if there is only an extra exp, I would just keep the CR at the lower level.  If you end up 1 or 2 exp or yen short of the next CR, I would just add another modifier or weapon.


----------



## turtle (Apr 7, 2002)

i'm with you on that one


----------



## turtle (Apr 7, 2002)

Diaochan proceeds along the previous path until she encounters any enemies....


----------



## Wicht (Apr 7, 2002)

Does that mean you plan on taking the path straight north through the caves or are you planning on going east again through the rooms you entered earlier?

There are four exits total from this room.  North, East, South and West.  You just came in from the south.


----------



## tleilaxu (Apr 8, 2002)

Diaochan heads through the rooms they went through earlier


----------



## Wicht (Apr 8, 2002)

As the two fighters head east, they pass into the first room and then head north out of the room and make the sharp turn to the east.  This brings them to the room with the stalagmite in the middle of the floor and the torch burning in the sconce.  The secret door on the east wall is closed.


----------



## turtle (Apr 8, 2002)

Turtle removes the torch and investigates the secret room a second time...


----------



## Wicht (Apr 8, 2002)

As the panel slides open, the fighters hear something shuffling around in the hidden room.  It sounds like a number of creatures all moving ackwardly.


----------



## turtle (Apr 8, 2002)

Diaochan throws the torch down the stairs.


----------



## Wicht (Apr 8, 2002)

There are six of the small goblin zombies lurching around in the room at the bottom of the stairs.  Seeing the fighters the zombies begin lumbering up the stairs.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 8, 2002)

"diaochan.....I suggest we stand next to eachother in the doorway......hopefully that way not all of them can attack us at the same time......."


*Laith moves to the right side of the door way and takes his stance.....*


----------



## tleilaxu (Apr 9, 2002)

Diaochan moves to support Laith. Hopefully not all of the zombies will be able to attack at once...


----------



## Wicht (Apr 9, 2002)

The zombies are slow moving and three of them reach the two fighters before the others even start up the stairs.

*Round:* 1
*Hits Remaining:* 2 / 2 / 2

_Zombie 1 attacks Laith_ *The monkey stands across the plain; redirects the blood of the rosewood!*

_Zombie 2 attacks Laith_ *The fang leaps with the tower; shields against the foray of the scythe! *yen**

_Zombie 3 attacks Diaochan_ *The raven slides near the hells; wards off the offensive of the eyes!*


----------



## Rathan (Apr 9, 2002)

*Laith Slices Zombie #1 with his sword mantis style......*


* The sly mantis vanquishes the marsh; parts the quickening of the vermin! *yen+yen* *


----------



## tleilaxu (Apr 10, 2002)

Diaochan drops into the frog style and strikes out against the same zombie Laith attacked!

The frog destroys the hells; leaps over the quickening of the canine!


----------



## Wicht (Apr 10, 2002)

As the first zombie falls down the stairs lifeless, two more move in and reach for the fighters.

*Round:* 2
*Hits Remaining:* - / 2 / 2 / 2 / 2 / 2

_Zombie 4 attacks Laith_ *The evasive phoenix seeks within the desert; protects against the violence of the steel!*

_Zombie 2 attacks Laith_ *The thunder appears next to the hells; wards off the aggression of the air!*

_Zombie 3 attacks Diaochan_ *The dagger punches next to the pond; speaks within the assailment of the earth!* 

_Zombie 5 attacks Diaochan_ *The thunder drifts facing the wetlands; wards off the pain of the reptile as it slashes close to the speed of the stone!*


----------



## tleilaxu (Apr 10, 2002)

Diaochan attack the second zombie

She opens her fan, which says "OBLIVION"

The fox obliterates the tundra; protects against the cut of the flame!


----------



## Rathan (Apr 11, 2002)

*Laith unleashes a violent attack on the zombie diaochan is now attacking*


* The rat destroys the ravine; redirects the gaze of the fire and flies close to the chaos of the invisible blade! *


----------



## turtle (Apr 16, 2002)

bump


----------



## Wicht (Apr 16, 2002)

sorry - didn't see Rathan's post for some reason

Another zombie falls dead and still the slow moving things have failed to connect to the fighters.

*Round:* 2
*Hits Remaining:* - / - / 2 / 2 / 2 / 2

_Zombie 4 attacks Laith_ *The needle storms the river; shouts close to the energy of the ape!*

_Zombie 6 attacks Laith_ *The toad flies over the delta; negates the energy of the battlements!*

_Zombie 3 attacks Diaochan_ *The crab sweeps from the swamp; absorbs the speed of the wyrm! *yen** 

_Zombie 5 attacks Diaochan_ *The manta ray tumbles facing the tundra; protects against the stab of the bamboo!*


----------



## turtle (Apr 17, 2002)

Diaochan makes a spinning kick at zombie3

The scorpion bashes the wastelands; absorbs the pain of the soul! *yen*


----------



## Rathan (Apr 17, 2002)

*Laith assaults zombie #3 with diaochan*


* The manta ray assaults the caves; grasps the motion of the lightbeam! *


----------



## Wicht (Apr 17, 2002)

Laith takes one hit as the two fighters fell a third zombie.

*Round:* 3
*Hits Remaining:* - / - / - / 2 / 2 / 2

_Zombie 4 attacks Laith_ *The fang seeks on top of the tower; guards against the assailment of the fire!*

_Zombie 6 attacks Laith_ *The sword splits the mountain; shreds the assailment of the canine!*

_Zombie 5 attacks Diaochan_ *The fan speaks across the delta; avoids the roar of the canine!*


----------



## turtle (Apr 18, 2002)

Diaochan attacks zombie4 The ki-rin demolishes the madlands; averts the tempest of the willow!


(actually I meant the third zombie but whatever...)


----------



## Rathan (Apr 18, 2002)

"we re-killed zombie 3 diaochan....I think you mean zombie4......"


*and with that said Laith sucker punches zombie #4 in the head*


* The wolf sucker punches the village; shields against the efforts of the arrow! *


----------



## Wicht (Apr 18, 2002)

Laith takes *1 hit* again as the two fighters fell one more zombie.

*Round:* 5
*Hits Remaining:* - / - / - / - / 2 / 2

_Zombie 6 attacks Laith_ *The manticore delicately drowns the badlands; dodges the offensive of the canine!*

_Zombie 5 attacks Diaochan_ *The blizzard wracks the ricefield; reduces the thrust of the lightning!*


----------



## Rathan (Apr 19, 2002)

well I'm really sick of being hit and his move at me is good so.... 

*Laith waves a flaming torch in the zombies faces to distract it....*


* Dirty Trick *


----------



## Wicht (Apr 19, 2002)

The zombies fall back and then charge forward again.

*Round:* 6
*Hits Remaining:* - / - / - / - / 2 / 2

_Zombie 6 attacks Laith_ *The kama drifts underneath the marsh; shields against the onslaught of the rodent!*

_Zombie 5 attacks Diaochan_ *The spider bows underneath the village; removes the violence of the earth!*


----------



## turtle (Apr 20, 2002)

Diaochan attacks the last zombie. She slides toward the zombie and makes a low tripping kick!

The silver northstar glides across the gate; leaps over the descent of the willow!


----------



## Rathan (Apr 20, 2002)

Laith makes a lunge at the zombie diaochan is attacking....crane style... to try and fell it in this rounbd of attacking....*


* The crane assails the fountain; absorbs the chaos of the water! *


----------



## Wicht (Apr 20, 2002)

Laith avoids getting hit and one more zombie bites the dust.

*Round:* 7
*Hits Remaining:* - / - / - / - / 2 / -

_Zombie 6 attacks Laith_ *The turtle burns the delta; blocks the throw of the rainbow!*


----------



## turtle (Apr 21, 2002)

Diaochan manages the perfect defense against the zombie's attack!

The mantis strikes the city; fends off the energy of the flame!

She swings down with her fan, chopping into the zombie's neck!


----------



## turtle (Apr 26, 2002)

rathan??


----------



## Rathan (Apr 28, 2002)

*I still got your back diaochan...... I'm here...*


On Last Zombie: * The wolf tramples the lake; redirects the terror of the stars! *


----------



## Wicht (Apr 30, 2002)

[Laith takes *1 hit* as he tramples his foot straight onto a burning attack.

*Round:* 8
*Hits Remaining:* - / - / - / - / 2 / -

_Zombie 6 attacks Laith_ *The jaguar withers the pillars; absorbs the speed of the armor!*


----------



## turtle (Apr 30, 2002)

Diaochan tries to hurt the bad dude...

The snake devastates the mountain; shields against the efforts of the sunflower!


----------



## turtle (May 2, 2002)

turtle thinks it is perhaps time for Laith and Diaochan to part ways and investigate on their own...


----------



## Wicht (May 2, 2002)

Whatever you want is fine, though it might make more sense if you finished the current fight and then went your seperate ways.


----------



## turtle (May 2, 2002)

that is what i want, as long as rathan comes back to finish this fight.....


----------



## turtle (May 3, 2002)

Rathan!


----------



## turtle (May 7, 2002)

Can we assume Laith has fainted or something and have me take out this last dude by myself?


----------



## Wicht (May 7, 2002)

He has been away over a week.... :/
I can post his attack  *Laith attacks* _The sly dragon flips facing the prairie; leaps over the speed of the crevice!_

Laith takes another *1 hit* and is knocked out of the fight as both fighters fail to injure the zombie.

*Round:* 9
*Hits Remaining:* - / - / - / - / 2 / -

_Zombie 6 attacks Diaochan_ *The weasel lies next to the plain; grasps the quickening of the club! *yen**


----------



## Rathan (May 7, 2002)

OOC: I'm sorry about this....I haven't been on my computer much lately..... and when I AM on....this 200 person limit prohibits me from getting on the boards anyways..... I think it is time we go our seprate ways and after I get xp for this fight I'll look for a new YBA thread to fight in.... sorry for the troble I have caused...


----------



## turtle (May 8, 2002)

it is no big deal rathan. don't take BB games too seriously...


----------



## turtle (May 8, 2002)

Enraged by Laith's fall Diaochan screams at the zombie, pummling it with thunderous sonic energy!

The lightning shouts from the desert; waves away the violence of the body!


----------



## Wicht (May 8, 2002)

Glad to hear you are not dead Rathan 

Diaochan strikes the zombie for *1 hit*

*Round:* 10
*Hits Remaining:* - / - / - / - / 1 / -

_Zombie 6 attacks Diaochan_ *The west wind strikes higher than the shrine; shields the edge of the club!*


----------



## turtle (May 8, 2002)

Diaochan drives her fingers toward the zombie's chest, trying to impale it and end the fight...

The unicorn strikes underneath the brush; fends off the cut of the farm!


----------



## Wicht (May 8, 2002)

Diaochan fells the last zombie.

_Each fighter recieves 1.5 experience points_

There is no treasure to be found in the secret room, only the now still corpses of goblins and the stench of death.

turtle if you wish to split up, I would suggest leaving the lair to return in another thread.  I have to start a new thread shortly anyhow.


----------



## tleilaxu (May 9, 2002)

Please start a new thread.

After searching the room Diaochan proceeds back up the stairs


----------



## tleilaxu (May 9, 2002)

just a question. since laith and diaochan were both 2nd level and those 6 zombies were all cr 2 shouldn't we get 3 exp each?

Diaochan 
Exp 2 Saved 0 
NH/H: 2 / 4 
Yen: 0 
Possessions: 1 spear, 1 Kote (+1 hits), Leather Armor (+1 Hits) 

Power: Fated


----------



## Wicht (May 10, 2002)

The zombies were CR 1

*Goblin Zombies*
*CR:* 1
*Hits:* 2
*Yen Factor:* 0
*Powers:* Undead, Student of the temple


----------

